# CRITICAL MASS: Tampa Bay - VIDEO from 4/27/12



## ProEdgeBiker (Jul 8, 2008)

Great showing of HIPSTERS, MTBers, RODIES, BMXers, FIXIES, CRUICERS, SS, 26", 29", 700cc + All races & ethnic backgrounds. Hope to see more next month.
https://www.facebook.com/CriticalMassTampaBay


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Why? What is the point of critical mass?


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks like a lot of women are there. Good place to pick up.


----------



## zigmeister (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, I really enjoyed the people without headlights/tail lights that FL law requires by cyclist at night. 

Please ensure all your hipster fools know some basic safety procedures before going out at night.

Social thing I guess with these people.

Lighting (see Section 316.2065, F.S.)

A bicycle operated between sunset and sunrise must be equipped with a lamp on the front exhibiting a white light visible from 500 feet to the front and both a red reflector and a lamp on the rear exhibiting a red light visible from 600 feet to the rear.
Additional lighting is permitted and recommended.


----------



## DEK (Feb 12, 2005)

old_fuji said:


> Why? What is the point of critical mass?


Mostly to be a-holes and cause traffic disruption so drivers hate cyclists even more.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

DEK said:


> Mostly to be a-holes and cause traffic disruption so drivers hate cyclists even more.


M'agree.
I can't see what this solves or accomplishes. Just a bunch of cyclists breaking laws and annoying people. 
Let's get a critical mass of butt pinchers. We'll just go out in a huge group and pinch butts, then people will take us seriously. You know because there's a lot of us.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jul 8, 2008)

zigmeister said:


> Yes, I really enjoyed the people without headlights/tail lights that FL law requires by cyclist at night.
> 
> Please ensure all your hipster fools know some basic safety procedures before going out at night.
> 
> ...


All my hipster fools huh...LOL


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

Somebody needs to learn to aim their Contour...


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

'Tampa Bay, FL April 2012" Really??? What's the zipcode for Tampa Bay??? This fictitious BS is a huge peve of mine.

Looks like a ride from downtown Tampa to Ybor City and then back to University of Tampa to me. With all the LEO's in parts of that ride I'm surprised they didn't have a field day issuing tickets. Then again I thought I did see a TPD turn his lights on and keep going.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jul 8, 2008)

Rokh On said:


> 'Tampa Bay, FL April 2012" Really??? What's the zipcode for Tampa Bay??? This fictitious BS is a huge peve of mine.
> 
> Looks like a ride from downtown Tampa to Ybor City and then back to University of Tampa to me. With all the LEO's in parts of that ride I'm surprised they didn't have a field day issuing tickets. Then again I thought I did see a TPD turn his lights on and keep going.


yes, TPD got next to the group, said keep it safe, turned his lights on for us at an intersection and took off.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jul 8, 2008)

MMinSC said:


> Somebody needs to learn to aim their Contour...


one day we'll learn.


----------



## carlflow (Jun 12, 2012)

fun ride


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> Great showing of HIPSTERS, MTBers, RODIES, BMXers, FIXIES, CRUICERS, SS, 26", 29", 700cc + All races & ethnic backgrounds. Hope to see more next month.
> https://www.facebook.com/CriticalMassTampaBay


Miami critical mass is also a good time and well received by all of the restaurant and bar patrons lining much of the route. 

Any cyclist who justifies the anger of drivers is misguided. Critical mass is one night a month. Many drivers are too angry to begin with. They should get on their bikes.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

old_fuji said:


> Why? What is the point of critical mass?


To have a good time riding your bike and meeting people. Kind of like when people go out on a Sunday drive, except it's the last Friday of the month.



DEK said:


> Mostly to be a-holes and cause traffic disruption so drivers hate cyclists even more.


Riding your bike on roads that are dominated by cars 99% of the time is being an a-hole? Do you think drivers are justified in 'hating' cyclists? I think that attitude is insane myself.



tober1 said:


> M'agree.
> I can't see what this solves or accomplishes. Just a bunch of cyclists breaking laws and annoying people.
> Let's get a critical mass of butt pinchers. We'll just go out in a huge group and pinch butts, then people will take us seriously. You know because there's a lot of us.


What it solves and accomplishes is a lot of people having a good time seeing their city, through a ride on its streets and having a good time. There's hundreds and sometimes thousands of people riding their bikes, and having a good time. 

You don't have to apologize for riding your bike down the street. It's ok!:thumbsup:


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jul 8, 2008)

Chris-X said:


> To have a good time riding your bike and meeting people. Kind of like when people go out on a Sunday drive, except it's the last Friday of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------

